# Dr.Z Dämpferwippe



## Steelfighter (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir vor kurzem ein gebrauchten Rahmen vom Dr.Z gekauft. An diesen macht mich allerdings eine Sache stuzig. Warum zum Teufel sind die 2 Hebel der Dämpferwippe mit einen zusätlichen Bolzen starr verbunden. Aus meinem technischen Verständniss heraus würde ich sagen, dass das System unter Spannung steht da es ja ehh am Rahmen und am Dämpfer sowie an den Kettenstreben gelagert ist.
Ich habe nun gesehen das an den neuen Rahmen (meins ist wohl von 2009 od. 2010) diese Verbindung nicht mehr ist (oder sehe ich das nicht richtig).
Kann mal einer an seinen aktuellen schauen. Ich würde mir dann neue Hebel fräsen lassen, da ehh alles neu wird .

Grüße Patrice


----------

